# How to establish boundaries for my dog?



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I was looking an TV commercial about a dog trainer, I think was infomercial, however one of the things he teach is to establish boundaries for the dog, like an invisible line that could be the sidewalk or the front yard so the dog don’t cross it if is not taken on leash, but outside of the house.
Today in our morning walking apparently somebody left the garage door open and a curious dog try to get to know my girl while we were walking; he cross the street without any caution and almost getting killed.
I hope I never do something as stupid like that but I think is better be safe than sorry.
How can I create the invisible line that she can’t cross unless she is with me?
Is this even possible?

Thanks


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I think it's a nice idea but realistically, I would not depend on invisible lines to keep my dog safe. When their prey drive kicks in and a squirrel is crossing the road, most dogs are not going to stop and wait because of any training you have done - mine certainly aren't. If you go to Current Events you can view the video of the husky who regularly broke out of an electrically fenced enclosure to go shopping.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I definitely agree with dd.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've taught all of my dogs invisible lines. we live on a busy road. there's no sidewalks. our lawns go down to the road. to teach my dog not to go into the street i leash him and walk into the road. of course he's going to follow. when i step in the road i turn to him or look down at him and say "no". we step off of the road and onto the lawn or driveway. we walk back to the road as soon as my dog steps into the road i say " no'. i kneel down and i slide my hand across the ground at the point where i don't want him to cross. we do this 5 or 6 times in one session. then i'll go to my neighbors lawn and do the same thing. in due he got it. to test him i had my friends walk past in the road with their dogs. my friends would call my dog and run up and down the road. i also will play with him with a ball. i'll get him all excited with his retrieving and then i'll toos the ball in the road. he stops before going into the road. 

when it came to walking off the sidewalk i leashed him and would walk off the sidewalk without saying anything to him. when he stepped off the sidewalk i immediately turned to him and said "no". i would kneel down and pat the curb, look at him and say "no". i would do this 5 or 6 times in that session. i would do this 4 0r 5 times a day. eventually he got it.

now when we're walking down the street and i step in to the street he stops. i can cross the street and walk up the other side of the street and he'll follow me on his side of the street. 

one day my GF was in the driveway with our dog when our neighbors GSD bolted out of their house. she ran into the driveway and turned for the street. our dog followed her and stopped at that invisible line. we taught our dog not walk or run out of the house when the door is open. i can prop open the front door and have people call my dog and he won't walk out. i've had people walk up my front steps with their dogs and let their dog and my dog get face to face and he won't walk out the door. when i set this up i go into another room.

i also taught him not to go into the bathroom. i know he doesn't do when we're not home because i can leave food (ground beef or chicken) on the toilet seat and it's there when we come home. i wonder if he goes in there and doesn't take the food?


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot Doggie Dad, I will start with this today.


----------

